# 2006 X3 Aux installation



## NathanL100 (11 mo ago)

I'm looking to install a aux line in my '06 X3 (with nav). I found this part which looks good: BMW Auxiliary Input Retrofit Kit - Genuine BMW 82110149390 
However, it is listed as only working with systems without nav. My model does have a standard business CD radio system so I'm wondering if anyone knows if this part would still work? I wouldn't mind having to disconnect the nav if necessary.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

NathanL100 said:


> I'm looking to install a aux line in my '06 X3 (with nav).
> However, it is listed as only working with systems without nav. My model does have a standard business CD radio system so I'm wondering if anyone knows if this part would still work? I wouldn't mind having to disconnect the nav if necessary.



It looks like the standard (I've found them cheaper) should work... but there must be a reason if they say specifically that it does not work with the NAV unit.
I have a couple on the side.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanL100 (11 mo ago)

BimmurBrothor said:


> It looks like the standard (I've found them cheaper) should work... but there must be a reason if they say specifically that it does not work with the NAV unit.
> I have a couple on the side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


From what I can tell I think its actually referring to the nav unit with the screen in the dash, since it is specified for all of the compatible models except for the X3


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

NathanL100 said:


> From what I can tell I think its actually referring to the nav unit with the screen in the dash, since it is specified for all of the compatible models except for the X3


Remember I have one, got it pAcked away somewhere...

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------

